# Anesthesia



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to thank Kimberly for her info on anesthesia. I just had Molly in for dental cleaning. After five years without brushing ,she definitely had some tartar. She came through the procedure fine . I was concerned with her being put under. Kimberly said that isoflurane was one of the better anesthesia's to use. Luckily the vet uses this one. Today I got a letter from Sabine my nutritionist , and she agreed. Apparently it goes through the body faster and is easily reversed if there are any problems. She has highly recommended Petzlife oral gel for care down the road. She has seen wonderful results with many of her clients. It is totally risk free. Molly had diarrhea for a couple of days but is fine now. She got me up five times Saturday night. And apparently that is QUITE common with any anesthesia. So no more fooling around. Brushing is going to be a daily routine. I don't need any more $612 bills. And that was a regular cleanining. Apparently it is not uncommon to get up to $2000 bills for dental work. Oral health should not be ignored. Both in animals and humans the studies show how poor oral health will definitely lead to all sorts of problems in the body. Learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm glad to know Molly did fine through the cleaning and anesthesia.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Sandi, yeah we worry a lot about our neezers don't we. When you sign the release form before you leave your dog with them, it always scares you to think that maybe it will be the last time you see them alive.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great info from Kimberly. Glad you're sharing that, Dave! I forgot what the name of it was. Very glad to hear that Molly is recovering well. I might have to get Ricky's done, but with his liver issues, I don't want to put him through it and yet.... darned if I do, darned if I don't as plaque can also affect liver function. 

I use Petzlife Oral gel, but not religiously. Shame on me!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> thanks Sandi, yeah we worry a lot about our neezers don't we. When you sign the release form before you leave your dog with them, it always scares you to think that maybe it will be the last time you see them alive.


I'm very fortunate that I have always had a vet that let me assist in any of the surgeries my dogs, cats or horses. I would be a basket case if I had to wait for a phone call.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Great info from Kimberly. Glad you're sharing that, Dave! I forgot what the name of it was. Very glad to hear that Molly is recovering well. I might have to get Ricky's done, but with his liver issues, I don't want to put him through it and yet.... darned if I do, darned if I don't as plaque can also affect liver function.
> 
> I use Petzlife Oral gel, but not religiously. Shame on me!


Marj, I know what you're talking about. It's easy to ignore. I knew a year ago that it needed to be done and I kept procrastinating. Shame on us . LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I'm very fortunate that I have always had a vet that let me assist in any of the surgeries my dogs, cats or horses. I would be a basket case if I had to wait for a phone call.


wow that's cool. You must be brave, I don;t think I could watch. Funny when I picked Molly up seven hours later, she wouldn' t even give me kisses. She was pissed, LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> wow that's cool. You must be brave, I don;t think I could watch. Funny when I picked Molly up seven hours later, she wouldn' t even give me kisses. She was pissed, LOL


Probably not as cool as you think, years of using the same vet, he knows I'm not going to pass out, know the instruments he needs. He's been to my home many times and us to his. My animals wake up with me there, go home right after surgery, no over nights. He knows he has to stay working until I'm out of animals. That is the Rule!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandi, that is quite the relationship. You're very lucky to have that sort of person, especially a vet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to know about petz life (because of the forum) from day one. I use it once or twice a week and it has worked fine. I don't think you have to use it everyday Dave. I am glad Molly came through with flying colors...are you just loving those kisses now? 

Sandi, I could not assist, I would be too scared and nervous. good for you and your vet though that you have this deal worked out. But if I know you, he will be working a very long time as I doubt you will ever be out of animals.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Missy you could be right. But if I don't try to do it every day I will let it slip, and this way if I miss a day here and there it won't be too bad. I want to make it something like putting your seat belt on in the car. A habit. It only takes a minute. Just got another email from Sabine. She says "What I suggest you do first is take a few photos of Molly's freshly cleaned teeth, from as many angles as possible. These will serve as a reference over time to identify problem areas and will help differentiate between what's actually plaque/tartar and what's just discoloration. This can go a long way in helping you not lose your mind" Smile Molly.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad Molly is feeling ok Dave. I've had Pixie on Petzlife for over a year-the original peppermint one. I love that stuff. Miss Princess will tolerate it too, with lots of dirty looks to me. It really helps her breath (that girl could use a mint sometimes!!). I've put a tiny amount on Mr. Poo eater's mouth too after the hideous deed, but thankfully I think (I hope) that his dirty little habit is on it's way out.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad Molly is okay and her dental cleaning went well. It is so scary anytime they go under anesthesia. I will definitely look into the Petzlife especially since flossies, bully sticks and Greenies are crossed off our list. No more. I do brush their teeth when I remember, like once a week. Shame on me. Glad all is well with Molly and glad you survived the ordeal. It's worse on us than them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I found the best price for the 8 oz bottle on amazon-15.99. MUCH cheaper. They changed the packaging to dark green from pink and blue.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Beth, the pkging has changed, as we sell it at the store I work at and I noticed that last week. We sell it $30 cdn., but I got mine a long while ago via Pet Edge at $15 U.S.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Marj, if I worked at that store I would be BROKE!!!
Every dime would be spent on my two brats.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad that Molly is doing well. Thanks for sharing! 

Are you using the Petzlife Original flavor? Mine had the runs when I switched to salmon flavor. I need to get the original flavor again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate the worry from the vet cleaning, but if you don't do it they can get pockets and infection. I use Petz also, but I Yogi has his own electric tooth brush he now expects it, can't say he likes it. The water pik is not going so well and may never.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Glad that Molly is doing well. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are you using the Petzlife Original flavor? Mine had the runs when I switched to salmon flavor. I need to get the original flavor again.


Yeah Original Flavor.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Glad that Molly is doing well. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are you using the Petzlife Original flavor? Mine had the runs when I switched to salmon flavor. I need to get the original flavor again.


Yeah, Original Flavor Gel. She doesn't seem to mind the taste.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got the PetzLife Oral Care Gel through Amazon. I ordered original and got peppermint !!! It's a 4 oz bottle. The bottle is white with a gray label. Did I order the right thing? It says removes plaque and tartar, controls bacteria, freshens breath. BUT the ingredients contain GRAIN ALCOHOL ????


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that Molly is fine after her teeth cleaning.

I don't brush my dogs' teeth and now Chico is needing a second cleaning. He will be 6 in September and had them cleaned about 3 years ago.
My vet just quoted me $200., same price as before so I'm grateful it is not more expensive. I am surprised at this amount because this area(D.C.) is usually more pricey that others. This does not include x-rays or blood work.

I have to have Cali's teeth cleaned also. Guess I'll start using Petzlife.

None of my previous (non-Hav) dogs ever had to have their teeth cleaned.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, disregard my question. They won't touch it. I put it on a toothbrush and they all turned their nose up at it. If anyone wants some peppermint Petzlife, let me know. I'll mail it to you, otherwise it will get tossed out in the trash.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, no, no Sharlene!! :fear: Don't throw it out! You dont' brush the dogs' teeth with the gel. You just slip it into their mouths with the tip of your finger. No need to rub, brush or even touch the teeth. Make sure the dogs haven't drunk or eaten 1/2 hour before or after (bedtime is a great time to do it, and it becomes a habit). Put a bit on the tip of your finger and stick it in their mouths. If you touch their teeth with it, fine, but it's not necessary. What the gel does is change their saliva enzymes that help break the plaque down. 

And yes, grain alcohol is in it. Check out the petzlife website. Hope that helps! Show those doggies who's boss!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

marjrc said:


> No, no, no Sharlene!! :fear: Don't throw it out! You dont' brush the dogs' teeth with the gel. You just slip it into their mouths with the tip of your finger. No need to rub, brush or even touch the teeth. Make sure the dogs haven't drunk or eaten 1/2 hour before or after (bedtime is a great time to do it, and it becomes a habit). Put a bit on the tip of your finger and stick it in their mouths. If you touch their teeth with it, fine, but it's not necessary. What the gel does is change their saliva enzymes that help break the plaque down.
> 
> And yes, grain alcohol is in it. Check out the petzlife website. Hope that helps! Show those doggies who's boss!


God help these pups who have me for a Mom. :redface: Feeling kind of stupid.

They love tooth paste and love to see their tooth brush so I was quite astonished when they ran in the other direction.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Sharlene , I second everything Marj said. LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie doesn't like it either, but it's just too important for her to have a say. Mig, Mr. poop eater, is becoming very accustomed to it too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, going to give this another go tonight at bedtime. So I understand, I just put a dab on my finger and literally stick it in their mouth. Like side of mouth, top of mouth, bottom of mouth, or does it matter?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I make a u shape with my thumb and index finger and apply it to both sides of her teeth. They'll lick and it will distribute itself.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OK. Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't be so hard on yourself, Sharlene. No one would just guess this, they were either told or found out somehow. So you found out here, on a public forum, but a forum of people that think very highly of you! What the dogs think is another matter........  LOL 

Soooo?? Did you try it out?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, Marj. I have used it twice. (Doing it every other night) I am still not certain I got the same thing as everyone else. LOL. This is a slippery clear substance and I cannot make a U shape out of it like Beth describes. I just put a blob on my finger and stick it in their mouth...not sure where it ends up; tongue, cheeks, teeth but it gets in there. And peppermint????? Who would make a peppermint product for dogs ????? I could have sent it back but it's not worth the postage.

In my defense, as I explain to the dogs, the directions do say to apply it to a toothbrush. Not sure they believe me. :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think making a peppermint flavored gel is a smart thing either. What dog likes that?? The one I have is unflavored, though there is still some taste to it.

I think that Beth meant she makes a U-shape of her hand, not that the gel is spread out into a U-shape. Try holding one hand up and make the letter C with it. If you were to put a dab of gel on the index finger, and another dab on the thumb, you would then insert both digits into the dog's mouth, one on each side of the mouth, along the teeth.










Know what I mean?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, that's what I meant!!! I agree that a dog wouldn't pick mint, but I love the mint and really mine hate the whole process anyway-good thing it only lasts a few seconds. I thought I read that the best thing to do was apply the gel at bedtime, then in the morning use gauze or something to wipe off the gunk on the teeth that it softened.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bedtime is the easiest for me too.  I never thought of wiping anything off in the morning. Do you think it really softens that much overnight? I just figure whatever gets loosened up, and I can't imagine it being very much, would be swallowed.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine are already starting to get wise to this...when I take up the water stand, they are in hyper-alert mode and ready to seek refuge. :behindsofa:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Gosh, I thought the whole point of it, was that you don't have to do anything except give it to them. I don't plan on scraping anything off.

Do you all scrape the tartar off?

I'm having both dogs' teeth cleaned soon and then I'm going to use it and hope for the best.
They have the worst breath!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Gosh, I thought the whole point of it, was that you don't have to do anything except give it to them. I don't plan on scraping anything off.
> 
> Do you all scrape the tartar off?
> 
> ...


No , I don't think that is part of the procedure. Just apply it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are directions for Petzlife. http://www.petzlife.com/directions.htm I like the gel idea better than the spray. Spraying can be a little more scarier to some dogs. Gel gives more bang for your buck too. The spray bottle probably won't last as long as the gel. Peppermint sounds weird but it's used for a reason I guess.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Peppermint? Ours is salmon flavored. However, it doesn't make a bit of difference to Tori, she still hates it! Oh well, too bad for her


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm trying to remember where the heck I read about wiping off the teeth in the morning... Every time I think I'm doing things the correct way, I'll read something and doubt myself. I think I read too much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just glad I came back and checked on this thread. I, too, had ordered the Petzyme, got the peppermint flavored (and it smells VERY strong!!!) and found Kodi hated it. He doesn't mind me brushing his teeth with the regular doggy toothpaste from the vet's office, so I was ready to give up. 

If all I have to do is get it into his mouth, I think I can accomplish that. But is it enough better than brushing a few times a week to make it worth torturing the dog with stuff they hate? How often do you need to give it to them. (I was brushing his teeth about 3 days per week)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Peppermint? Ours is salmon flavored. However, it doesn't make a bit of difference to Tori, she still hates it! Oh well, too bad for her


Leslie ,are you talking about Petzlife, ? I've never seen salmon flavored.?
Here is their ingredient list. http://www.petzlife.com/productsafety.html


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've seen salmon flavored. I bought the original which is peppermint. They have both on Amazon. Karen, yep-just get in in Cody's mouth. Pixie hates getting her teeth brushed, so this stuff is the best. I use it 4 nights a week. My little poop eater will get some after the disgusting deed is done.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually now that I looked closer at the site in the ingredients section ,here is what it says about PEPPERMINT 
Peppermint oil

Mentha piperita (Labiatae)

HISTORY AND USES

Peppermint's origin is a mystery, but it has been in existence for a long time - dried leaves were found in Egyptian pyramids dating from around 1000 BC. It was highly valued by the Greeks and Romans, but only became popular in Western Europe in the 18th Century. Peppermint tea helps with indigestion and relaxes the muscles of the digestive tract. Peppermint's chief therapeutic value lies in its ability to relieve wind, flatulence, bloating and colic, though it has many other applications. Studies have shown that it relieves colon spasms and helps to cure ulcers. Peppermint also eases nervous headaches. Menthol, its main constituent, has antibacterial properties. Externally, the essential oil is used in balms and liniments to stimulate hot and cold nerve endings and increase local blood flow


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup Leslie. Peppermint. I am wondering if original actually is peppermint.

My dogs actually gag but it is over very quickly. I'm sure they wouldn't enjoy a day at the vets to have their teeth cleaned either. Costwise, I am determined a gag on their part is the lesser of the two evils especially for the wallet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yup Leslie. Peppermint. I am wondering if original actually is peppermint.
> 
> My dogs actually gag but it is over very quickly. I'm sure they wouldn't enjoy a day at the vets to have their teeth cleaned either. Costwise, I am determined a gag on their part is the lesser of the two evils especially for the wallet.


Yeah Sharlene I agree. Not to mention the following'' According to the AVDS, 80 percent of dogs and 70 percent of cats show signs of oral disease by age three, often indicated by bad breath, a change in eating or chewing habits, pawing at the face and mouth and depression. Besides causing receding gums and tooth loss, the infection may enter the bloodstream, potentially infecting the heart, liver and kidneys."

Once you get into bad teeth you are looking a major $$$$$. We could take our Neezers to Disneyland for what it would cost for even a moderate case of corrective surgery. Serious ****.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Leslie ,are you talking about Petzlife, ? I've never seen salmon flavored.?
> Here is their ingredient list. http://www.petzlife.com/productsafety.html


Now that I look at the label I realize it says: "Now with Wild Salmon Oil Omega 3 & 6" So, maybe it's not salmon flavored. I do know that whatever the flavor is, Tori does not like it at all!

Here's Amazon's link to the one we have.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Leslie, that must be new. Thanks. Yeah ,here it is here. Might switch to that one next time. http://www.petzlife.com/item/SalmonOilGel


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our store sells salmon, peppermint or "original" flavors. 

No need to scrape anything with Petzlife!


----------

